# PowerDNS & MariaDB



## ryanben (Apr 26, 2020)

Hello,
I have MariaDB 10.3 installed.
When I tried to install PowerDNS it removed MariaDB and replaced it with MySQL 5.7
How do I run both MariaDB and PowerDNS on the same server?


----------



## suntzu00 (Apr 27, 2020)

I assume you're installing it via `pkg`. You need to build the port yourself with  
	
	



```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS= mysql=10.3m
```
 in /etc/make.conf. replace 10.3 with your desired MariaDB version

dns/powerdns depends on mysql57-client


----------



## ryanben (Apr 27, 2020)

Yes, I tried to install via pkg. 

```
pkg install powerdns
```
I'm new to this so I guess I'm doing something wrong.

I created make.conf file with the code you suggested.
I tried to replace 10.3 with the full MariaDB pkg name and other variations but no luck.

Can you guide me in more details on how to get it done?


----------



## suntzu00 (Apr 27, 2020)

I meant rebuilding the port like this Ports Manual. mixing ports and packages is not a very good idea in general


----------



## ryanben (May 3, 2020)

I ran 'make install' in /usr/ports/dns/powerdns 
I have PowerDNS installed but I realized that none of the dependencies were installed.
Do I need to install each of the dependencies individually?


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2020)

ryanben said:


> Do I need to install each of the dependencies individually?


Dependencies are automatically installed. Note however that there is a difference between _build_ dependencies (required to _build_ the port) and _run_ dependencies (required to _run_ the port). Packages don't install _build_ dependencies..


----------

